# Beginner Workout



## Abhinav Rajan (Jan 31, 2017)

Hi all..

I am a beginner. 
I am 65kgs and 170cm height and 22 years old.
My body width is very small and shoulder width is also very small..
I know that I should do the shoulder exercises to increase the width of my shoulders.
But what type of exercises should I concentrate on to increase the width of my whole body?
Please help me.

And when I search in the internet, there are lots of different types of exercise workout programmes for beginners.
I don't know which one I should choose and which one would give the best results. All are different and very confusing.
I kindly request the members of the forum to provide me the correct and best workout plan(including diet) considering my height and weight.
*I am pure vegetarian*. Please let me know some good diet plans along with a good workout routine. Also help me with the time and time duration of my daily workout.

Thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## thqmas (Jan 31, 2017)

Having larger shoulders will give the impression you are wider, yes. I would put more energies on wide pull ups and pullovers. BUT, the thing is, that targeting a specific group of muscles, will not give you any dramatic results (based on your stats and exp).

At your stage, I would of done basics, try to get bigger and stronger and then re-evaluate.

I mean: Squat, Deadlift, Bench, Press, Clean etc...

Just search the net and/or this site, you'll find plenty of routines.

Just try and get strong. I think that (and it's my personal belief) doing splits and concentrating one body part at a time, will be counter productive for you now.

I have seen guys with your height and weight, turning into beasts just with 5 exercises in their arsenal, eating tons of food and committing to the belief that being stronger will bring more gains on the long run. So don't give up.

Now about the food. I will take into account that your name may indicate that being vegen in not a fad for you, and that it just may be in relation to a more religious aspect, so I wont break your balls on this one (please correct me if I'm wrong).

Your best bet, is just to eat in a surplus and don't think about the macros (for now). Just eat and watch how your body react to the amounts of foods, after two or three weeks, re-evaluate (eat more/less).

With the internet achieving a state of "over information", it's easy to get lost in all the info and it start to be really hard for newcomers to understand. The info is just so contradicting in times.

So the best approach in my opinion will be to not over analyse thing for the time being, concentrate of the big main lifts, and eat like the man you want to become.


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 31, 2017)

Squat overheadpress benchpress & seated row.


----------



## stonetag (Jan 31, 2017)

"I am pure vegetarian".  Where do I begin? We cant provide you with the "correct" routine, only suggestions, that is up to you to determine what works best for YOU! The internet is full of workout routines that people claim are the best, pure horseshit! You decide what works, and get busy. Eat beef!


----------



## snake (Jan 31, 2017)

Wide shoulders are 1/2 genetic but you're not helping things by not fueling the fire with some protein. 

You ever see a young farmer? Now those are shoulders (huge back too) and they didn't spend a day in the gym. So how's that? They spend a lot of time humping hay bales, carrying 50 lb bags of feed and 5 gallon buckets of water every day. Another thing that helps; those animals they feed, feed them. You made your choice to be a Vegetarian and when you made that choice you made building muscle mass all that much harder. I'm not coming down on your lifestyle choice my man, I'm just saying you made it harder with respect to packing on some quality weight.

As for what exercises are best for shoulders; stick to the heavy movements, medium grip bench, lower cable rows, Military Presses if your shoulders can take them.


----------



## SirNuma (Feb 1, 2017)

In my opinion you should concentrate on basic exercises firstly and obviously on your diet. I think that the diet is 75% of everything and you will have hard times cz your vegetarian life stiyle... and about wide shoulders... that's all about genetics, like calves, we can only try to improve them a bit


----------



## mistah187 (Feb 1, 2017)

Most important thing to on is concentrate on your form on each workout. Learn the proper ways to do each exercise, especially on legs and deadlift if you go that route. Honestly ask people in your gym for tips if your comfortable with that. 
As for workouts, basics first. Build with squats and deadlift. Maybe start with a 3 day split and work into a 5 day split


----------



## Abhinav Rajan (Feb 6, 2017)

Thanks man!


----------



## Youngblood1984 (Feb 13, 2017)

Only have one thing to say and it's TIME !!!! over time building your body and a great form will get you where you want to be and number one is diet !!! Just like they said find what works best for you and hit it with all you got bro and don't give up it's not easy and it don't come to you like your fast food does at a drive through window if you want it you get it


----------



## deejeff442 (Feb 14, 2017)

My friends wife is a vegetarian.  Lol her husband get noodles all week .
Do you eat dairy? I hope so or I see a ton of tofu in your future
As for training all of us here will say the same thing it takeseems years of trying different exercises and sets and reps and rest to learn what works on our own body. Can't go wrong with heavy compound movements . Add in some cables after the bars and dumbells .


----------



## Mathews (Feb 26, 2017)

You should definitely focus on getting stroger and learning the proper technique!

You can try something like this (2-4 times per week)
1-3 exercises per muscle group (depending on your weak spots), 5-10 exercises per day 
Day 1: Upper (Chest, Back, Shoulders, Biceps, and Triceps)
Day 2: Lower (Glutes, Quads, Hams, Calves, Abs, and Lower Back)
Day 3: Rest

Work your diet around Beans and legumes, nuts and seeds, tempeh, tofu, soybeans, seitan. Try to hit surplus up to 500 cal.

Train hard and never give up!


----------



## Superhenry (Apr 9, 2017)

Also a beginner..

Would this kind of workout do for overweight people?



Mathews said:


> You should definitely focus on getting stroger and learning the proper technique!
> 
> You can try something like this (2-4 times per week)
> 1-3 exercises per muscle group (depending on your weak spots), 5-10 exercises per day
> ...


----------

